# Show Names



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Arrowhead
Glint of Steel
Carbon Copy
Blue Steel (heehee)
Silver Lining


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Heart of Achilles
Achilles pride
Apparition of Achilles 
Achilles spirit or flip it 
Ghost of Achilles

Let us know what you decide to name him


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep Achilles in his show name, purely for reputation in resale. That is the name that gets announced at a show, sticks in potential buyers' minds.


----------



## HorseChick12 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are great names! I have a lot to think about... Thanks!

I will let you know which name I chose. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

its your choice. I personally like your first one


----------

